# Columbia College Hollywood



## Jake (Sep 2, 2003)

im going to columbia college hollywood next year. Can you please share your opinions about this school if you know any pros/cons. I want to make an independent film right after I graduate so I want to know if i will learn all the fundementals from the ciriculum


----------



## Jake (Sep 2, 2003)

im going to columbia college hollywood next year. Can you please share your opinions about this school if you know any pros/cons. I want to make an independent film right after I graduate so I want to know if i will learn all the fundementals from the ciriculum


----------



## Erik (Sep 3, 2003)

thats cool, i might go there next year after i graduate from high school.

how hard was it to get in


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2003)

2.0 gpa
18 years of age
And you need to have 2 people write letters of recommendation. thats it.


----------

